# Can't wait any longer



## Next (Apr 15, 2005)

I was lucky enough to only to have to wait 6 months for donor embryos through my London clinic and had IVF last June.  After 6 failed IVF attempts using our own eggs and sperm and 2 failed attempts at artificial insemination with donor sperm, I finally got pregnant.  Unfortunately when the pregnancy test was repeated two days later my levels had started dropping and after three weeks from the transfer it was all over.

My specialist thinks it is an autoimmune problem and is convinced that if he adjusts the pre and post transfer drugs I can achieve a viable pregnancy. We have been waiting for embryos for almost a year and we have still not moved up the list.  I am 42 this year and becoming desperate (again!!!).  We are thinking of going abroad for donor eggs, but I am concerned about being treated abroad, as my specialist knows my rather complicated history and has already decided what drugs I need next time around.

Has anyone had similar problems?  Do the clinics abroad take autoimmune problems into account and take notice of your previous treatment and specialist's recommendations?

Also I have seen the postings on the Spanish clinics.  Has anyone gone to any other European clinics, especially after the BBC News piece on eggs from Rumania?  I don't really know where to start, so any help would really be appreciated.  Trying to gear myself up for yet another struggle!

Next


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hi next,

it must be frustrating for you al this waiting, I hope that things start moving for you soon, 
In the meantime why dont you IM ruth our fertility nurse who is based in spain ( Ceram) I am sure she will help with all your abroad questions xxx

wishing your dreams come true xxx


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Hi
What was th BBC news piece about eggs from Romania.Was it positive??
As am thinking about  IVF abroad and Romania is one of my choices.
Kt


----------



## Kitti (Jan 21, 2005)

Dear next,

there are are a number of Spanish clinics which do ED, with lots of British women going for treatment- IM clinic in Barcelona, Eugin Clinic, CERAM in Marbella where Ruth the nurse on this web site is based, the IVI clinics (various branches -at Madrid, Valencia and Barcelona are the ones used by the women I'm in touch with on the ivfconnections.com web site)-suggest you look there for loads of info re treatment abroad. There are threads on that web site with info from women who are or have have treatment at E.European clinics eg Fertimed in the Czech Republic (I think). Good luck.
Kitti


----------

